# Wild betta (Betta rutilans)



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

In my 20 long I'll have a trio of platies, 3 otos, 10 cardinal tetras, and my new CT boy. 

But my LFS breeds/sells Betta rutilans (Wild guys/girls!) And I was wondering if I could keep one with him? I mean, people say that you can keep wilds with splendins, but... is it okay?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea but by bumping this thread maybe someone can answer your questions.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I've read that the wild bettas tend to like the water a bit cooler (70 to 75*), but I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't there an user on this forum who actually owns a Betta rutilans? 

I'm sure you saw this already - http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/rutilans.html

This is informative too: http://orcabetta.blogspot.com/2008/06/wild-betta.html

Interesting thread on another forum: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/335009-wild-species-with-splendens/

I would be more worried about your CT harassing the wilds, but if they get on well, I wouldn't be too worried. You might want to take the time to introduce them, same as you would as if you were starting a sorority. 

Hope this helps! I only own splendens, but I think the wild type bettas are so interesting too!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if I would, your tank seems full already with the 10 Cardinals and the seven other fish... but that's me. xD


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've decided against it. The risk is too great I think for such a small tank. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

